# Best Wired Broadband Connection in Pune



## naman.gemini (Aug 8, 2013)

I have recently moved to Pune. Am staying in Koregaon Park region, next to passport office to be precise. I am looking for a good network connection. My priority is *high speed, and no downtime*. *Not looking* for an _unlimited plan_. I would prefer at least 2mbps of net speed, preferably 4mbps. I am willing to pay from Rs 1500 to Rs 3000 for the connection. I was thinking about getting an airtel connection as it seemed to be pretty great (in terms of quality of net and service) back at my home. Please suggest something.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hathway and Sify, check Reliance also.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2013)

I've used an Airtel connection for a few days at Bangalore. The service is very impressive indeed. No down times whatsoever. Pings to server quite distant were also very good. An overall great service IMO.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Aug 10, 2013)

How about act broadband in banglore


----------



## RON28 (Aug 10, 2013)

ask him about beam


----------



## theserpent (Aug 11, 2013)

Airtel-Expensive with great reliability 
Reliance-VFM With no reliability  of speeds and I heard they don't give promised speeds in freedom plan


----------

